# Wie kann ich Blobs (Bilder) in einer Datei speichern?



## toby138 (25. Mrz 2008)

Hi @ all!

Zu meinem Problem ich will ein Blob aus meiner Datenbank holen der ein Bild enthält und diesen dann in eine Datei speichern das Problem dabei ist das ich die Dateiendung nicht kenne. 

Wie könnte man dieses Problem lösen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

mit freundlichen Grüßen Tobi


----------



## semi (25. Mrz 2008)

Dateiendung bzw. den kompletten Originalnamen mit speichern.


----------



## toby138 (25. Mrz 2008)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort thx


 :idea:


----------

